# Bit the Bullet For The First Time



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

This is a busy week and we are going away for the weekend with the boys, so because of time, I booked Oliver and Hershey at a groomers for the first time ever this week. Oliver is 3 and Hershey is 1. Nothing exciting, just a bath and blow dry. It included ear cleaning, nail trimming and foot trimming. When I made the appointment I explained that Hershey was going through yet another coat blowing (number 3) and he had a very profuse coat. I also said I would have both dogs combed out well when I dropped them off, but Hershey might still need another light comb through when he got there because of the coat blowing before his bath. I was quoted a price for each dog which was the same price for each dog. The girl on the phone said oh, you don't have to comb them it is included in the price. I combed them anyway. In they went and when they were done they looked lovely and were very happy to see me and seemed no worse for wear. I got a little surprise though while discussing the bill. The groomer mentioned the fact that Hershey seemed to be blowing his coat and it was a difficult job to comb him out, so she used a dematting tool on him. I said you did what aaaaaaghhhhh. I said that has a blade and when the hair grows out it will be a nightmare. Oh no, she said. It doesn't cut the hair it slices through vertically. Yeah right. I was not happy and then the other little surprise was that I got charged an extra fee for the privilege of her having to use a dematting tool on my difficult coated dog. He took a long time to comb out because he is blowing coat she said. Funny how on the phone there was no mention of that costing me more money when I was upfront about it when I booked. It wasn't earth shattering the extra fee, but I really wasn't happy about the dematting tool and I just don't like surprises when everything was discussed thoroughly before hand. Well at least the dogs look great and my back is spared and I can get everything else done without having to bathe two dogs.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I have a bad back, too. I think, as much as I hate to do it, like with a subcontractor on a house, when it comes to dog groomers everything has to be in writing.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh, those surprises! I don't blame you for being upset about the dematting tool. That warranted a phone call beforehand. Would love to see pics of Ollie and Hershey post-groom.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hope we get to see pictures of the cuties! I would be very upset with the groomer since you were so specific with your instructions!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I plan to do my own grooming when I finally decided cut my dogs (I didn't plan to keep Zelda long but just can't cut it after the fur start growing out) just because I don't trust groomer with my dogs. I even have all the tools ready (clipper and snap-on combs and scissors). I bought the Havanese grooming DVD from Jodi Murphy also and it is quite informative.

So far I have put the clipper to good use doing my father's mini schnauzer. It is much easier than I expected and the result looks pretty darn good (he looks like a schnauzer) if I say so myself. Otherwise than that the only cutting I did was trimming Link's face so he can see. Although I changed my mind and am now growing out his hair again.

Unfortunately it does take a lot of time  I had stayed up till 2 am on bath day because it needed to be done and I had no time earlier in the day.


----------

